# Problem with CBS in Houston since DTV switch



## Jacquelyn (Sep 26, 2002)

I haven't been here in a while, but this website is always where I go first to find answers. 

When I rescanned the Tivo after the switch to digital I couldn't receive Channel 11, Houston CBS. (Signal strength shows 0 on Channel 11)

We had been receiving channel 11 fine prior to the switch. We are using a powered Terk antenna in the attic. It is mounted to a beam so it wouldn't be an easy task to reposition it.

I wasn't overly concerned since the network season was over and we were leaving for vacation. Now the issue has become urgent as the new season is almost here.

We live south of Houston in Pearland. 

Does anyone have any ideas? I'm not opposed to buying a new antenna if that is what it takes. But as I said, we were getting CBS HD fine before the DTV switch with the existing antenna. 

Thanks


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Some stations moved there antennas after the dtv switch over. they might of moved it far from you. were i live the cbs station went to half power so they could build a new antenna.



Jacquelyn said:


> I haven't been here in a while, but this website is always where I go first to find answers.
> 
> When I rescanned the Tivo after the switch to digital I couldn't receive Channel 11, Houston CBS. (Signal strength shows 0 on Channel 11)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacquelyn (Sep 26, 2002)

My understanding is that the antennas for Channel 11 (CBS) are located in the same area as the antenna for ABC. We get ABC just fine.

I went to their website and did a google search and it doesn't appear that it has been moved. I couldn't find anyone else reporting an issue with it.

That's why it is so weird. No change to my antenna which was pulling it in fine before, no change in location of their broadcast antenna. No change to my equipment (HD TiVO used for OTA only, old HD DirecTV/Tivo.)


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Prior to the switch CBS in Houston was being broadcast digitally over UHF. You probably have a UHF antenna. CBS, and I think maybe one or two others were going to switch and broadcast digital over VHF, and they did.

I have a UHF-only antenna, and I was picking up all of them. After the switch, I know CBS went dark as I anticipated. I bought an antenna that would pick up both UHF and VHF, but before I could put it up, CBS started coming in again. I guess they turned UHF back on. Now I have two 11-1 entries in my guide. I still just have the UHF-only antenna, so I am not entirely sure what they did.

I've got my VHF/UHF antenna ready to be put up if I do lose it again. Don't know why I'm getting CBS again without really changing anything, and yet you are not. I know I never performed a re-scan.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I had the same problem with CBS 11 when they moved to VHF in June. We gave it all summer since there were no new shows to speak of but now that the fall season is close, we went ahead and put up a Wineguard outdoor VHF/UHF antenna. CBS is back and so are a few other stations I did not know about. 8 works better too.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

jcthorne said:


> I had the same problem with CBS 11 when they moved to VHF in June. We gave it all summer since there were no new shows to speak of but now that the fall season is close, we went ahead and put up a Wineguard outdoor VHF/UHF antenna. CBS is back and so are a few other stations I did not know about. 8 works better too.


I think PBS was always VHF, but a high VHF. I can get bits of it with my UHF only antenna.


----------



## Jacquelyn (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks to all for your help. 

Putting up an outdoor antenna is not an option in my neighborhood. 

Could someone recommend a VHF/UHF antenna that I could put in the attic.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

20TIL6 said:


> Prior to the switch CBS in Houston was being broadcast digitally over UHF. You probably have a UHF antenna. CBS, and I think maybe one or two others were going to switch and broadcast digital over VHF, and they did.





Jacquelyn said:


> Thanks to all for your help.
> 
> Putting up an outdoor antenna is not an option in my neighborhood.
> 
> Could someone recommend a VHF/UHF antenna that I could put in the attic.


I don't have an answer for you, but I can confirm the problem is what 20T refers to. KHOU went from UHF to VHF at the same time digital kicked in. Incredibly poor timing. I have an external antenna, and my signal strength dropped so low as to make it unwatchable. I have both cable & OTA, so I just switched over to 611 and said the hell with 11-1.

I am considering putting up a new antenna soon (doing some major remodeling, and this is my chance to run new coax, which means I can put an antenna on the roof, instead of just on the fence where it is now), and would love to hear what suggestions you get for a good antenna.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Just FYI, the FCC made it illegal for your home owners associations or other local authorities to deny you the privledge of installing tv reception equipment on your personally owned property. IE if you own the house, you can put an antenna on it and they can't say anything. If its a condo or other group owned structure....your on your own.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

I have yet to install it, but this is the replacement one I bought.

Channel Master CM 3679 Ultra Hi-Crossfire HDTV Antenna
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013BPF82/ref=ox_ya_oh_product

The one I have installed now is UHF only, large, flat rectangle looking thing.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Your station is on a high VHF channel. So you definitely should have a VHF antenna, but really, you're so close and it's a higher VHF channel, just about anything should do.

Their transmitter did not move locations. KHOU Coverage Map:
http://www.fcc.gov/mb/engineering/maps/images/callsigns/KHOU.gif


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Jacquelyn said:


> Thanks to all for your help.
> 
> Putting up an outdoor antenna is not an option in my neighborhood.
> 
> Could someone recommend a VHF/UHF antenna that I could put in the attic.


why cant you put up a antenna in your neighborhood? The FCC gives you the right to put a antenna. and your neighborhood cant do anything about it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

20TIL6 said:


> I have yet to install it, but this is the replacement one I bought.
> 
> Channel Master CM 3679 Ultra Hi-Crossfire HDTV Antenna
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013BPF82/ref=ox_ya_oh_product
> ...


And that will pick up both UHF & VHF?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

astrohip said:


> And that will pick up both UHF & VHF?


The long elements are for VHF, and the shorter ones at the front are tuned for UHF.

Yes, that's a typical antenna for both bands.


----------

